# GLI VS GTI turbo's



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

I picked up a '15 A3 turbo with 2k miles for a comparison. I also managed to get my 1st replacement turbo that lasted 70 miles from the dealer. :laugh:

I was quite impressed with the quality of the mk7 IHI over the mk6 Honeywell. I can see why the MBQ cars easily make lots of power.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

such a shame.... the gli gen 3 motor the red headed step child of vw.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

quick04gti said:


> such a shame.... the gli gen 3 motor the red headed step child of vw.


for now....


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

I like where this thread is going...


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Using a 2015 1.8TSI Passat motor for mock-up.

So the IS20 has an alignment pin from the hot side to the center section. I removed it to rotate the center section around 180* to match up with the old Honeywell oil/coolant line locations. Had to clock the cold side just enough to clear the head which also changes the length of the wastegate actuator rod. That was fixed by turning the actuator rod to choke up the length. Just going to fab up relocation parts versus having to machine out the housings. I need to see how much frame rail room I have to see what route I go for the turbo outlet. Inlet should be easy. Oil feed line need to be like half inch longer...same as the return line. Water inlet matched right up. Water out line will need a little modification as I found it has an anti-drainback valve in it and I want to keep it.

DV wires need extended 2-3in. Haven't touched the O2 yet but it is now under the turbo and I am sure ill have to extend those wires as well or find longer oem alternative.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

That's a fair bit of work, but not nearly as much as APR and the other big tuners suggested it would be. 

Speaking of, what's your plan for software?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

GasInMyVeins said:


> That's a fair bit of work, but not nearly as much as APR and the other big tuners suggested it would be.
> 
> Speaking of, what's your plan for software?



Well I noticed the mk7 GTI guys using R turbo's without software. But in stock form they were not getting much of a gain. From my understanding, again I may have interpenetrated it wrong. The ecu calculates the engine torque and keeps it under a certain limit since there is no maf to measure airflow. Being that I am Stage 2 I am hoping the limits are pushed up quite a bit and the ecu will adapt based on the o2's A/F readings. I plan on an IS38 R turbo if all goes well on the IS20. I will find out. I am shooting for the end of the month.


----------



## 1texansfan1 (Oct 6, 2015)

dspl1236 said:


> Well I noticed the mk7 GTI guys using R turbo's without software. But in stock form they were not getting much of a gain. From my understanding, again I may have interpenetrated it wrong. The ecu calculates the engine torque and keeps it under a certain limit since there is no maf to measure airflow. Being that I am Stage 2 I am hoping the limits are pushed up quite a bit and the ecu will adapt based on the o2's A/F readings. I plan on an IS38 R turbo if all goes well on the IS20. I will find out. I am shooting for the end of the month.



I am very curious if someone has done the Eurodyne tune and played w it to make your own tune?
looks awesome!... I don't have a place to work on cars anymore- but am excited to see what happens here!
Robert


----------



## Boostl33k (Dec 21, 2014)

Updates on this??????


----------



## el_steveo (Sep 7, 2014)

Any updates? I'm in terribly interested in what you got going
On


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

Updates???? really interested to see results


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

its happening. Just getting getting a tuning company involved.


----------



## el_steveo (Sep 7, 2014)

dspl1236 said:


> its happening. Just getting getting a tuning company involved.


We
Got a pioneer over here, that's the **** I like to hear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

dspl1236 said:


> its happening. Just getting getting a tuning company involved. [/QUOTE
> 
> Looking at your mock up.... would it make sense to run the same piping on the discharge side of the turbo just like the GTI... i was looking at my buddies car last night and the space is there.... just throwing ideas...


----------



## Faust301 (Mar 10, 2016)

dspl1236 said:


> its happening. Just getting getting a tuning company involved.


my hero!....just tell me where to send the check!


----------



## FallinApartBoy (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm in for updates as well. If this can be done does this mean we can run the GTI upgraded turbos with tuning as well or just the OEM ones? will it fit in the engine bay? different downpipes correct? are the engines internally the same?


----------



## DjE863 (Aug 12, 2014)

I spoke to one of the unitronic guys at sowo last weekend and he said they are working on a similar setup. I even made sure to clarify multiple times that I was talking about the jetta gen3 engine. He said they had a prototype assembled and on the dyno. He said to keep an eye out for an announcement once it had been tested and they knew more. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

I wonder if that means it will work for the newer beetle's gen 3 as well...


----------



## DjE863 (Aug 12, 2014)

Brown E said:


> I wonder if that means it will work for the newer beetle's gen 3 as well...


According to the rep....Yes....And possibly the 1.8 as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DjE863 (Aug 12, 2014)

I just found that ecs tuning sells a hpfp upgrade kit from autotech for the gen3 gli. Why would we need that other then for a bigger turbo. Hmmmmm. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## DjE863 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone else saw this on Facebook but I thought I would share. Cts confirmed that they are indeed going to be releasing a turbo upgrade for the gen3 gli.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Ooh, that's interesting. Hopefully the quality will be higher than their downpipes...


----------



## yeyox (Mar 17, 2009)

following, pretty excited about this


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

Lets hope this is real. Ive been waiting since 2014 for a bigger turbo. :laugh: Software and bolt ons can only do so much and my gen3 is maxed out.


----------



## DjE863 (Aug 12, 2014)

IT'S REAL!!!!!!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

That's awesome, but if they are in the design phase now, that thing is probably at least a year away still.


----------



## DjE863 (Aug 12, 2014)

Probably. I have 18 months left on my lease. If it's not out by then I don't know if I will keep the car. Hopefully it will be out. I love surprising people with stage 1+. A turbo upgrade would just hurt people's feelings. Lol. Plus make the car even more enjoyable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

This is very intriguing. I dont care about doing a "big turbo" but theres a low mileage IS38 sitting in a box at work that could be easily attained


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

DFWSKATE said:


> This is very intriguing. I dont care about doing a "big turbo" but theres a low mileage IS38 sitting in a box at work that could be easily attained


That's what I'd like to do. I have no interest in a 500 hp car, nor do I want my wife having such a thing (it's her car, primarily). About 300 whp from an IS38 would be perfect.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

GasInMyVeins said:


> That's what I'd like to do. I have no interest in a 500 hp car, nor do I want my wife having such a thing (it's her car, primarily). About 300 whp from an IS38 would be perfect.


Exactly. Especially since she thinks my chipped 1.8T is fast enough :laugh:


----------



## DjE863 (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think ours will be as potent as the mqb. Anything over 400 hp would require forged rods and pistons. That makes it a non bolt-on solution to me. I'm thinking they will keep it just under 400. They say the turbo is capable of 500+ but factors like fueling will limit what we can get. I would like close to 400. I think that's a perfect number for me. United Motorsports is about to begin testing the mqb version with they're tuning. They will post results which should give us some idea of what's coming for us GLI guys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## TDI_Rocks (May 19, 2015)

350 works, anymore is futile with fwd without slicks and a LSD


----------



## 1texansfan1 (Oct 6, 2015)

TDI_Rocks said:


> 350 works, anymore is futile with fwd without slicks and a LSD


I kinda like my hard highway tires spinning without any problem ( now at 40mph +) not bad for my heavy pig Eos.
Putting a bigger turbo should be able to get the hard rubber to smoke some..lol


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

It's interesting to see CTS making a turbo upgrade for the Gen3 GLI. I'm interested. The 350hp fuel limit may limit the capability of the turbo. I could do 350hp though. I wouldn't complain one bit. They would have to work with a software company to maximize the hardware upgrade.  to the future turbo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

MMeachGLI said:


> It's interesting to see CTS making a turbo upgrade for the Gen3 GLI. I'm interested. The 350hp fuel limit may limit the capability of the turbo. I could do 350hp though. I wouldn't complain one bit. They would have to work with a software company to maximize the hardware upgrade.  to the future turbo.


The page for the MQB Boss kit says that United Motorsports software will be available.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

GasInMyVeins said:


> The page for the MQB Boss kit says that United Motorsports software will be available.


I saw that. IF I were to get my hands on some hardware, I would take my car to Opelika, AL and visit some friends of mine. I would get them to do my software. I'm optimistic about it. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_steveo (Sep 7, 2014)

Still waiting to see more on this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isandoval22 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a JETTA GLI MK6 GEN3, I want to upgrade the turbo, what is the best option, make and part number of the turbo


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

isandoval22 said:


> I have a JETTA GLI MK6 GEN3, I want to upgrade the turbo, what is the best option, make and part number of the turbo


There are currently zero options for upgrading the turbo. CTS claims to be working on a kit, and there is a guy in the Mk6 Jetta sub working on a hybrid turbo, but neither are available yet.


----------



## isandoval22 (Mar 28, 2016)

GasInMyVeins said:


> There are currently zero options for upgrading the turbo. CTS claims to be working on a kit, and there is a guy in the Mk6 Jetta sub working on a hybrid turbo, but neither are available yet.


Thanks

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Finally got my account unbanned after months. 


I will be starting my hybrid is20 swap soon. Spoke with UnitedMotorsports and I may make a dyno trip this summer. But for now I plan on running my Uni Stage 2 until then.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

I may need to chit chat with you about this


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Ok so I pulled out a mk6 jetta 1.8t turbo.

35mm
/====\
/=====\
45.8mm
|
|
35.2mm
[=====]
[=====]
39mm

<Left to right>
Mk6 1.8T - Mk6 GLI - Mk7 GTI - Mk7 GTI


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

So if you have a 1.8t jetta, the 2.0 GLI turbo would be a huuuge improvement for flow....but that billet wheel is slick ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

dspl1236 said:


> So if you have a 1.8t jetta, the 2.0 GLI turbo would be a huuuge improvement for flow....but that billet wheel is slick ic:


IS20/38 would be fun but I think I am leaning more towards the GLI, especially with a billet wheel like that other guy had made. Except I dont want to buy one new from dealership :laugh:


----------



## ProjectGen3GLI (Jan 14, 2017)

Am I seeing thathe the only Turbo that doesn't stock with a Billet Compressor blade is the GLI? I heard the 1.8T turbo was more expensive thru VW than the GLI. Makes sense now.


----------



## NOLA_VDub (Feb 4, 2017)

*'17 GLI 2.0T Gen3 Honeywell*

I've been caught up in the Dieselgate buy back. :banghead: I’ve decided to get the ’17 GLI because I love the look of it over the GTI, but worry about turbo upgrade availability. I’m excited to see CTS working on one, but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. What do you guys think am I making a mistake? I want a daily driver/sleeper.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

NOLA_VDub said:


> I've been caught up in the Dieselgate buy back. :banghead: I’ve decided to get the ’17 GLI because I love the look of it over the GTI, but worry about turbo upgrade availability. I’m excited to see CTS working on one, but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. What do you guys think am I making a mistake? I want a daily driver/sleeper.


The upgrade market for the GLI will always be smaller and more expensive than the GTI. If you plan to do power upgrades beyond basic bolt-ons, save yourself the headache and get a GTI.


----------

